# how much rest after 1 day ride



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

How long do you people rest after an all day ride, if its the only ride that week? Do you sleep at your normal sleeping time?


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

how far did you ride, how long did you ride, what was your speed...?

if you rode for 6 hrs at 8 mph, then you don't need much rest.

if you rode 6 hrs at 18 mph, you need more.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

If it's the only ride that week riding all day at a decent pace would be harder on me than if I did it after riding a few days that week. Really depends on you and how hard this ride was, not so much about how long you were in the saddle.


----------



## DonBjr (Oct 4, 2014)

After a long ride for me, like a century, I've taken 5days or so off.


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

I don't take more than a day off. Just plan on some active recovery rides - very slow. 

I'll nap after a normal 2.5-3 hour ride. So, I am definitely going to rack out for an hour or two after a 5-7ish hour ride. 

I would guess that days off etc. are dependent on your fitness/normal routine. I ride 5-7 days (8-15 hours, 650-1200ish TSS) per week. If I do a 5-7 hour ride, I would probably plan on taking the next day off. Day 2 (and maybe day 3), I would do a recovery tempo for 1 to 2 hours. I have done a couple long rides this last year that took more than a week to feel recovered. But, I still rode during that time.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Do a bike tour, ride one day, get up and do it again! Keep at it for a week or 2. Then you will know the answer for you.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Somewhere between 8 hours and a month.


----------

